# How do you dispose of your soiled bedding?



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I live in the country, and have acreage, but I do have neighbors, too. How does everyone get rid of their bedding without causing issues with their neighbors? I am planning on composting it near the edge of our woods, but I am noticing flies in the bedding, and I don't want to upset anyone. I filled my husband's trailer to the top with the used straw, and this is the first time I cleaned it as we have only had them a week, but I want to keep the barn from smelling badly. We have been finding a lot of flies in our house lately, and it is still 60 degrees out here in the Midwest. I do plan on adding DE to the bedding this time, is there anything else I should do? And where do you put all of that straw?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very wet, dirty bedding is composted, if it's loose stuff, I rake it off the top and reuse it on the bottom layer after I spread a layer of barn lime. 

Burning it is also an option.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I compost everything.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We compost. And flies are pretty much part of this country living thing. We actually do not have a serious fly problem in the compost pile itself. Between my son and the chickens it gets turned regularly and the maggots do not survive.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I sprayed the floor of the barn with some vinegar and am letting it dry before I re-straw it. I am also going to spread some DE as soon as I can find which box it is still packed in.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I spread it the bedding over any low areas in the land & back in the woods. I don't have any close neighbors. As for the flys..have you ever checked into the fly predators--I've heard of a lot of people using them with great success. http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Fly-Predators/


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We compost it all and if there is a heaping pile..it gets burned down abit


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

The fly predators work, but you need more than you think you need... that's my experience anyway.


----------

